# utilisation d'un nas avec un ipad



## kellios (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour, je vais acheter un NAS, un d-link DNS 320, ce système va me servir à partager de données chez moi entre un pc, un mac, un iphone, et un ipad, mais aussi a faire des sauvegardes (2 disques en miroir).
Je suis donc à la recherche d'une application iphone ipad qui pourrait me donner accès au contenu du NAS (video, audio, texte, photo...) Pouvez m'aider sur ce sujet?


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Février 2012)

kellios a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais acheter un NAS, un d-link DNS 320, ce système va me servir à partager de données chez moi entre un pc, un mac, un iphone, et un ipad, mais aussi a faire des sauvegardes (2 disques en miroir).
> Je suis donc à la recherche d'une application iphone ipad qui pourrait me donner accès au contenu du NAS (video, audio, texte, photo...) Pouvez m'aider sur ce sujet?



N'importe quelle app capable de se connecter en FTP ou via UPnP/DLNA ce qui en fait déjà une bonne dizaine sur le store.
J'ignore si dans le cas de Dlink, des applications spécifiques sont livrées avec mais c'ets le cas chez Qnap ou Synology (http://www.synology.com/dsm/DSM_mobile.php?lang=fre)

JE ne saurais trop te conseiller de faire une liste de toutes les fonctionnalités dont tu as besoin et de vérifier ensuite 'offre disponible.

A+


----------



## kellios (29 Février 2012)

Merci du conseil, je vais essayer en FTP ou UPnP/DLNA, je vais bien voir si cela fonctionne. J'ai choisi ce modèle car on le trouve à 81 sur cdiscount, si vous avez un conseil sur un autre modèle dans la même gamme de prix, et ou l'on peut mettre deux disques à lintérieur, je veux bien.

Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Février 2012)

Certains NAS peuvent vite devenir un cauchemard à configurer quand on n'y connait rien (comme moi).
J'ai vraiment été ébahi de la simplicité de configuration des Synology et de leur excellente intégration dans l'écosystème Apple.


----------



## Dailyplanet (10 Mars 2012)

kellios a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais acheter un NAS, un d-link DNS 320, ce système va me servir à partager de données chez moi entre un pc, un mac, un iphone, et un ipad, mais aussi a faire des sauvegardes (2 disques en miroir).
> Je suis donc à la recherche d'une application iphone ipad qui pourrait me donner accès au contenu du NAS (video, audio, texte, photo...) Pouvez m'aider sur ce sujet?



Moi j'utilise AirAV disponible sur l'AppStore et ça fonctionne du tonerre avec mon Synology


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2012)

FileBrowser est paraît-il ce qui se fait de mieux


----------



## jayOne (23 Novembre 2012)

Macounette a dit:


> FileBrowser est paraît-il ce qui se fait de mieux



Completement d'accord. 

J'ai un Synology et j'ai testé bon nombre d'app y compris celles fourni par le constructeur (DS Video, DS photo+, DS audio...) impossible de se connecter facilement.
AirPlayer est pas mal mais bien moins performant que File browser qui retrouve tous vos materiel (ipad, iphone, mac, box video etc...

L'essayer c'est l'adopter.


----------



## MiWii (24 Novembre 2012)

idem, je ne jure que par filebrowser ! 

Pour copier/coller des fichiers du pc vers le NAS j'utilise l'iPad avec cette appli, ça plante moins que via le pc et ça va plus vite !! c'est dire ! 


Par contre, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment configurer le nas et/ou l'appli pour acceder au NAS en dehors de la maison via filebrowser ? 
J'ai un BookLive de Western Digital, ils ont une appli dédiée qui me permet d'y acceder depuis n'importe où en wifi, 3G etc, mais elle est assez nulle quand meme, faut bien le dire...


----------



## alador63 (30 Novembre 2012)

+1
filebrowser
une perle


----------



## MiWii (30 Novembre 2012)

Et pour l'utilisation en dehors du meme reseau wifi, des solutions ?


----------

